# Fishing Conroe from the bank- 1097 bridge?



## shead

Thinking of taking my son up to Conroe to see what we can catch. I read here some fish the 1097 bridge rocks? Is that any good for a guy with no boat, and are there pointers how to fish that area for cats and for whatever else we may find.

If I cast a net in the area, will I snag some shad or a tree stump?

Thanks!


----------



## KillaHookset

yes you can catch some cats from the rocks, castnet can be tricky due to all the rocks but it can be done. Plenty of shad running the rocks early in the AM
check your pm


----------



## kev2126

I'm in the same boat. I've got no boat and I wanted to take my 8 year old out this Sunday to wet a line and maybe catch a cat or 2. Any ideas?


----------



## Rog

kev2126 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've got no boat and I wanted to take my 8 year old out this Sunday to wet a line and maybe catch a cat or 2. Any ideas?


You need to go somewhere you can fish the bulkheads. Drop your bait right up against the bulkheads, they should be there. If you can catch some shad you will do even better.

Good luck and let us know how you did.


----------



## WT427

Is Conroe up high enough to fish the bulkheads at Cagle?


----------



## Whitey

I think I heard Billy Mills on Capt. Wayne's radio show say the bulkheads at April Sound Marina have water and you can pay like $5 to fish there. Not sure, you may want to call before driving up there.


----------



## shead

Thanks for the input folks. I think I'll call some of the marinas and see if there's fishin' allowed for a fee. We'll check the rocks also. I might head north too to check the 1375 bridge area, I just like that area a lot, looks "fishy" and less traveled.


----------



## kev2126

Good info.. Thanks everyone. 

Wasn't trying to Hijack your thread shead. I just figured I throw a post in here instead of creating another thread asking the same question.

-Kevin


----------



## Whitey

If you fish the rocks, make sure you bring floats and fish cut shad 2-3' below the float. Otherwise, your going to hang up a lot.


----------



## bbridges

If you take your kids to the 1097 bridge, keep them close. That area is loaded with snakes and some big ones at that. We catch bait around the bridge and have seen some monster moccasins. Be careful there.

Brian


----------



## ChickenBuzzard

I fished the F.M.1375 bridge rocks over the weekend.I took home 12 crappie fishing about 18" deep right against the rocks.I also caught 2 channel cats that weighed about 5lbs. each.We were on the northeast side of bridge where the water is about 4' deep


----------



## kev2126

ChickenBuzzard said:


> I fished the F.M.1375 bridge rocks over the weekend.I took home 12 crappie fishing about 18" deep right against the rocks.I also caught 2 channel cats that weighed about 5lbs. each.We were on the northeast side of bridge where the water is about 4' deep


What time of the day were you fishing?


----------



## Johnnytx

I bank fish for cats on the south end of Lake Conroe all of the time. I've got a few spots that I fish where I come home with a solid stringer just about every time out. I use Catfish Killer dip bait on a sponge hook with a pinch weight right above the hook. Drop the bait to the bottom fishing bulkheads and it's so on!


----------



## cappy

You can fish off the bank at April Plaza Marina for a small fee.........


----------



## Rog

You actually have to pay? I don't see why you can't just park there and fish off the bulkheads near the parking area or over by the hotel there.


----------



## kev2126

I'll find out tomorrow. I'm packing the truck now and heading out about 2:00AM. Bring on the kitties!!! :bounce: We are gonna start around the south end of the lake and work our way North in search of the bite! If you see and Red and Grey 2 Tone F-150 FX4 Supercrew it's me!! Stop by and say hi!! 

-Kevin


----------



## kev2126

Here's a picture of the truck and my oldest from out trip last week to Texas City Dike. He managed to catch a mess of piggy perch. I was the cameraman. :biggrin:




































-Kevin


----------



## EZCast

There is no fee to bank fish april plaza. The water is a little low, I've been going there these past couple of weeks to bass fish. There are catfish there and some nice size breem (bluegills)


----------



## wolfmanjohn9230

kev2126 said:


> Here's a picture of the truck and my oldest from out trip last week to Texas City Dike. He managed to catch a mess of piggy perch. I was the cameraman. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Kevin


Yeah I'm trying to I'm looking to see where these pictures are from are they from Lake Conroe


kev2126 said:


> Here's a picture of the truck and my oldest from out trip last week to Texas City Dike. He managed to catch a mess of piggy perch. I was the cameraman. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Kevin


Hey Kevin I'm trying to find out where these pictures are from are they from Lake Conroe and if so where at looking for a good place to take my grandson to bank fish in Lake Conroe thanks


----------



## Bankfishin

wolfmanjohn9230 said:


> Yeah I'm trying to I'm looking to see where these pictures are from are they from Lake Conroe
> 
> Hey Kevin I'm trying to find out where these pictures are from are they from Lake Conroe and if so where at looking for a good place to take my grandson to bank fish in Lake Conroe thanks


Those pictures definitely aren't from lake conroe. Dunno where that is but looks like saltwater to me. 

Good place to take grandson fishing on Bank at lake conroe is public boat ramp on fm 1097. There are some bulkheads by the ramp that can set chairs out and catch catfish. If grandson is older and yall are comfortable fishing off the rocks the long bridge on fm1097 can be real good for catfish and hybrids when shad move in.


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Fishing off the bulkhead at Scott’s ridge can be pretty dang good this time of year. Using a bobber close to the bulkhead, or fishing on the bottom using shad or liver can produce a good pile of catfish. Ran into a couple guys last year one morning that had 10 or so a piece on their stringer


----------

